# said goodbye to my cruze...now time for the forum



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

well guys, it was a pretty sweet run with my 14 td...unfortunately, on 3/18 i was in an almost head on collision with an f150 (god **** non drivin ford owners) and my cruze couldnt make a comeback :sad010:
he saved my life, but was totaled by my insurance company.
its been a pretty crappy process with ally bank dealing with all this while my husband is overseas, but it happens.
i just picked up a red jewel 07 trailblazer ss (cant get away from that red!) and am IN LOVE. but i miss my cruze everyday. im now a part of tbssowners.com 

thank you all for all the help/support along the way! 

officially signing off from here, its a sad day... 

- crt_td :th_salute:

(couldnt figure out how to rotate, sorry)
































ps - to any of those wondering, i walked away (on crutches for a day) with a sprained knee, ankle, and tendon damage in my foot.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

you are lucky just from the pics i would say that cruze is done for!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

crt_td said:


> well guys, it was a pretty sweet run with my 14 td...unfortunately, on 3/18 i was in an almost head on collision with an f150 (god **** non drivin ford owners) and my cruze couldnt make a comeback :sad010:
> he saved my life, but was totaled by my insurance company.
> its been a pretty crappy process with ally bank dealing with all this while my husband is overseas, but it happens.
> i just picked up a red jewel 07 trailblazer ss (cant get away from that red!) and am IN LOVE. but i miss my cruze everyday. im now a part of tbssowners.com
> ...


We are happy you're okay and that your Cruze was there for you! We are so sad to see you go, and hopefully we will see you back again on here soon . Enjoy your Trailblazer! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Darn lucky!
Take care.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad you are safe, the Cruze is just a car man. Nice pickup on the SS, get the trans built and enjoy!


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

From what I see I am glad that CRT_TD was still around to say good bye......


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank goodness you are OK and nice choice on the TBSS!


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow you are very lucky !! looks like the crumple zones on the cruze did their job !!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad you are OK! The Cruze is one of the safest cars out there.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

Wishing you happy trails and favorable tail winds


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If I totalled my Cruze I would be off to the used car dealerships to snag a 2-3 year old truck. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze did it's job protecting you. I'm glad you're ok - enjoy your new ride.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I know I feel safer every time I see another Cruze in an accident because it always seems like everyone walks away from it. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Best of luck with the new ride.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow. 
Glad you walked away from that. I'm guessing you're going to notice a difference in mileage with the new choice of ride though. lol.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

money_man said:


> If I totalled my Cruze I would be off to the used car dealerships to snag a 2-3 year old truck.


Not me...I would buy me another Diesel.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm very happy to hear that you're safe! Hopefully your new forum will be as fun, entertaining and informative as this one.


----------

